# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  عثمان يختم القران في ركعة

## متيم الشافعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يقول القحطاني في نونيته عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه

من كان يسهر ليلة في ركعة
                            وترا فيكمل ختمة القران


فهل هذا صحيح ان عثمان كان يختم القران كاملا في ركعة علما ان الجزء الواحد من القران يكلف 25 دقيقة اي ان القران كاملا لقراءته قراءة متواصلة تحتاج ربما 15 ساعة والليل لايتجاوز الـ15 ساعة


كيف يكون ذلك

ملاحظة @ وانا والله لم اذكر ذلك حسدا او تشكيك فربما يكون لعثمان طريقة فا استفيد منها

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ الفاضل متمم الشافعي حياك الله وأسال الله ان يرقنا ويرزقك من فضله
ختم الخليفة الراشد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه القران في ركعة اخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (3/24) وابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى (3/76) وصححه الذهبي في تاريخ الاسلام كما ذكر الشيخ محمد بن صامل السلمي في كتابه تاريخ الخلفاء الراشدين صفحة 352

واما عن مدة قراءة القران فاخي متيم الشافعي ما سمعنا احد يقول انها 15 ساعة إلا انت بارك الله فيك وقد كان الشافعي كما هو ثابت يختم مرتين في اليوم والليلة في رمضان بالرغم من الانشغال بصلاة التروايح والتنفل ومشاغل الانسان فكيف بمن ينصب نفسه واقفاً في ركعة واحدة؟

----------


## متيم الشافعي

انا مجرب الــ  15 ساعة وكانت قراءتي فيها نوع من السرعه
 طيب لو فرضنا 10 ساعات 
اذا كانت كل صفحة تستغرق دقيقة 

فهي ايضا اقل من وقت الليل

فكيف اذا كان هناك تدبر بالقران

عموما ابحث عن المسألة واتحفونا بما لديكم

----------


## المقدسى

أخى الكريم سرعة القراءة تختلف من شخص لآخر وإن كان القارئ من حفظة كتاب الله فلن تأخذ قراءته الوقت الكثير ومع كثرة القراءة والتكرار يصبح الأمر سجية للقارئ لا يصحبها العناء والتذمر هذا إن إنضم الإخلاص والصدق والصلاح كما هو حال سيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنه وأرضاه فالأمر يبدو بعد هذه المقدمات غير مستغرب ولا يجب أن نخضع حال أمثال أمير المؤمنين عثمان إبن عفان بحالنا هذه الأيام .

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

الخبر ثابت عن عثمان رضي الله عنه , وأعرف من يختم القرآن في خمس ساعات ..
ينهي الجزء الواحد في عشر دقائق ..
فتكون ستة الأجزاء منهية في ساعة .. والثلاثون في خمس ساعات ..
كما أن وقت الليل ما يقارب 10 ساعات ؛ إن لم يكن اثنا عشرة ساعة إذا حسبناه من غروب الشمس ..
فالأمر واسع ..

ثم إن إشكال التدبر من عدمه , ذكره العلامة ناصر العمر , وقال أن هذه حالات خاصة , فمن شدة تعلقهم بالقرآن , يستطيعون أن يجمعوا بين القراءة السريعة والتدبر ..

وأخبرني أحد الإخوة أنه يعرف من يختم القرآن في اليوم ثلاث مرات .

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو العباس مهند

ورد نفس الاشكال على نفسي و ذلك اننا نعلم ان سلفنا الصالح و خصوصا الصحابة و الذين على رأسهم الخلفاء و منهم عثمان رضي الله عنه كانوا من اشد الناس خشوعا و بكاءا عند سماع القران و من اشد الناس اقتداءا برسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم خصوصا في ما يتعلق بالصلاة و نحن على حسب ما وردنا عن كيفية صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ان ركوعه كان قريبا من قيامه و رفعه بعد الركوع قريبا من ركوعه  و انه كان يجليس بين السجدتين حتى يقول القائل قد نسي او سهي, ثم ما ظنكم بعثمان رضي الله عنه حال مروره بمثل قوله تعالى:(و خشعت الاصوات للرحمن فلا تسمع الا همسا) و قوله تعالى:( لو انزلنا هذا القران على جبل لرايته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله) و امثالها و نظائرها من الايات؟؟؟ ما ظنكم به؟
و الله ان ظني به انه يبكي حتى تجف دموعه فانظر كم ياخذ البكاء من وقت ليله وكم ياخذ الركوع و كم ياخذ السجود؟؟
 ولو نظرنا فيحديث عبد الله بن عمرو : « لا يفقه من قرأه في أقل من ثلاث » نستخرج توجيها نبويا بعدم ختم القران في اقل من ثلاث ليال.
فقراءة القران كاملا في ركعة واحدة مع صعوبة او استحالة تصورها عقليا لا سيما اذا انضاف اليها ركوع و سجود و دعاء و بكاء فهي ايضا من ما لم يحض الشارع المسلمين عليه بل هي الى النهي اقرب.
ثم سؤال اخر هل ورد عن رسول الله انه ختم القران في ليلة واحدة في صلاة الليل؟؟

هذا و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو العباس مهند

ذُكر عن ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى أنه سُئل :
أيهما أفضل ختم القرآن تدبرا مرة واحدة أم قراءة القرآن مرات عديدة لكن دون تدبر ؟
فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى بمثال يغني عن الإجابة حيث قال :
والصواب في المسألة أن يقال : إن ثواب قراءة الترتيل والتدبر أجل وأرفع قدرا وثواب كثرة القراءة أكثر عددا فالأول : كمن تصدق بجوهرة عظيمة أو أعتق عبدا قيمته نفيسة جدا والثاني : كمن تصدق بعدد كثير من الدراهم أو أعتق عددا من العبيد قيمتهم رخيصة وفي صحيح البخاري عن قتادة قال : سألت أنسا عن قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : كان يمد مدا
وقال شعبة : حدثنا أبو جمرة قال : قلت لابن عباس : إني رجل سريع القراءة وربما قرأت القرآن في ليلة مرة أو مرتين فقال ابن عباس : لأن أقرأ سورة واحدة أعجب إلي من أن أفعل ذلك الذي تفعل فإن كنت فاعلا ولا بد فاقرأ قراءة تسمع أذنيك ويعيها قلبك وقال إبراهيم : قرأ علقمة على ابن مسعود وكان حسن الصوت فقال : رتل فداك أبي وأمي فإنه زين القرآن

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

أعلم أن الموضوع قديم ولكن للفائدة ...
أولاً هذه الآثار مخالفة لما ورد فيه النهي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :

فعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( اقْرَإِ الْقُرْآنَ فِي شَهْرٍ ) قُلْتُ : إِنِّي أَجِدُ قُوَّةً ... حَتَّى قَالَ ( فَاقْرَأْهُ فِي سَبْعٍ وَلَا تَزِدْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ) .رواه البخاري ( 4767 ) ومسلم ( 1159 )
وعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يَعْنِي ابْنَ عَمْرٍو قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( لَا يَفْقَهُ مَنْ قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ ) .
رواه الترمذي ( 2949 ) وأبو داود ( 1390 ) وابن ماجه ( 1347 ) وصححه الألباني في " صحيح ابن ماجه " .

وهذه الاحاديث الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم تكفي لرد هذه الآثار والشك في ثبوتها ، وأما قول من قال بأن ختم القرآن في أقل من ثلاث على سبيل عدم المداومة وفي الأوقات الفاضلة جائز فلا أجد له دليل  ... وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فوق كل الاقوال والأفعال .... 
هذا ما عندي فإن أحسنت فمن الله، وإن أسأت أو أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان والله سبحانه وتعالى ورسوله بريئان من ذلك .
والله أعلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أعلم أن الموضوع قديم ولكن للفائدة ...
> أولاً هذه الآثار مخالفة لما ورد فيه النهي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :
> 
> فعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( اقْرَإِ الْقُرْآنَ فِي شَهْرٍ ) قُلْتُ : إِنِّي أَجِدُ قُوَّةً ... حَتَّى قَالَ ( فَاقْرَأْهُ فِي سَبْعٍ وَلَا تَزِدْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ) .رواه البخاري ( 4767 ) ومسلم ( 1159 )
> وعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يَعْنِي ابْنَ عَمْرٍو قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( لَا يَفْقَهُ مَنْ قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ ) .
> رواه الترمذي ( 2949 ) وأبو داود ( 1390 ) وابن ماجه ( 1347 ) وصححه الألباني في " صحيح ابن ماجه " .
> 
> وهذه الاحاديث الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم تكفي لرد هذه الآثار والشك في ثبوتها ، وأما قول من قال بأن ختم القرآن في أقل من ثلاث على سبيل عدم المداومة وفي الأوقات الفاضلة جائز فلا أجد له دليل  ... وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فوق كل الاقوال والأفعال .... 
> هذا ما عندي فإن أحسنت فمن الله، وإن أسأت أو أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان والله سبحانه وتعالى ورسوله بريئان من ذلك .
> والله أعلم


كلامك صحيح أخانا الكريم؛ فإنه - ولو صحت هذه الأثار - فلا حجة فيها مع قول الني صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لَا يَفْقَهُ مَنْ قَرَأَهُ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ».
فخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خيرا لي فائدة 
فرق بين أن أقرأ بتدبر ، وبين أن أقرأ للحسنات وفي كل خير ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لم يفقهه ، ولكن من قرأه من دون تدبر للحسنات فهو من فعل السلف  ويكفيكم الشافعي ختمتين في رمضان  كلها في صلاة ، وقبل النسخ لابد أن نجمع كما في الأصول .
والمسألة ليست عقلية الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله كما في تراجمه ختمه في ركعة ، فحنانيكم يرحمكم الله والأمر معروف مشهور ، وليست كل العلوم تخضع للإسناد كالتفسير والسير والمغازي وفعل عثمان من السير بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

أنبأ أبو نصر عمر بن عبد العزيز بن قتادة أنبأ أبو منصور العباس بن الفضل  بن زكريا الضبي ثنا أحمد بن نجدة ثنا سعيد بن منصور ثنا أبو معاوية عن  الأعمش عن عمارة بن عمير عن أبي الأحوص قال قال عبد الله يعني بن مسعود  اقرؤوا القرآن في سبع ولا تقرءوه في أقل من ثلاث وليحافظ الرجل في يومه  وليلته على جزئه وروينا عن بن مسعود أنه كان يختم القرآن في رمضان في ثلاث  وفي غير رمضان من الجمعة إلى الجمعة وعن أبي بن كعب أنه كان يختم القرآن في  كل ثمان وعن تميم الداري أنه كان يختمه في كل سبع وعن عثمان بن عفان رضي  الله عنه أنه كان يحيى الليل كله فيقرأ القرآن في كل ركعة ـ  سنن البيهقي  الكبرى ج2/ص396

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

هذه شذرات في هذا الأثر كتبتها عقب قراءة هذا السؤال على عجل والموضوع  يحتمل المزيد وأذكر قبل البدء كلمة شيخي وحبيبي العلامة محمد المختار  الشنقيطي حفظه الله ورعاه في بعض كلامه معنا لما ذكر بعض أحوال العباد  والعلماء : لولا أن هذه الأحوال نقلها الثقات ما صدقها أحد يعني لغرابتها  بالنسبة لنا وبعد أحوالهم عن أحوالنا.

وإليكم ما وعدت به وهي نقولات وخواطر تحتاج إلى ترتيب:


وفي الاستذكار ج:2 ص:475 للحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله قال:"وقد كان عثمان  وتميم الداري وعلقمة وغيرهم يقرؤون القرآن كله في ركعة وكان سعيد بن جبير  وجماعة يختمون القرآن مرتين وأكثر في ليلة"

وفي شرح معانب الآثار للطحاوي رحمه الله  1/294:"
حدثنا أبو بكرة قال ثنا أبو داود قال ثنا فليح بن سليمان الخزاعي قال ثنا  محمد بن المنكدر عن عبد الرحمن التيمى قال قلت لا يغلبنى الليلة على القيام  أحد فقمت أصلي فوجدت حس رجل من خلفى في ظاهرى فنظرت فإذا عثمان بن عفان  فتنحيت له فتقدم فاستفتح القرآن حتى ختم ثم ركع وسجد فقلت أو هم الشيخ فلما  صلى قلت يا أمير المؤمنين إنما صليت ركعة واحدة فقال أجل هي وتري"

وأقر في 1/346 بأن "عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه كان يختم القرآن في ركعة"

وذكر في 1/348 عن تميم الداري وعبد الله بن الزبير وسعيد بن جبير كانوا يقرأون القرآن في ركعة

وروى ذلك ابن أبي شيبة عن عثمان بن عفان وتميم الداري رضي الله عنهما في المصنف 1/323

وروى أيضا في 2/89 قال: حدثنا هشيم قال حدثنا منصور عن بن سيرين قال قالت  نائلة ابنة فرافصة الكلبية:" إن تقتلوه أو تدعوه فقد كان يحيى الليل بركعة  يجمع فيها القرآن تعني يوترها تعني عثمان" ونائلة هي زوجة عثمان رضي الله  عنه وأظن هذا الإسناد صحيحا .
وكرر الرواية عن قراءة عثمان رضي الله عنه للقرآن كله في ركعة في مواضع أخر بإسناد مختلفة تركت ذكرها حتى لا أطيل.

وقد روى الأثر السابق أيضا الطبراني في الكبير 1/87 بلفط: عن محمد بن سيرين  قال:" قالت امرأة عثمان رضي الله عنه حين أطافوا به يريدون قتله إن تقتلوه  أو تتركوه فإنه كان يحيى الليل كله في ركعة يجمع فيها القرآن" قال الهيثمي  في مجمع الزوائد 9/94:" رواه الطبراني وإسناده حسن".

وفي فتح الباري 2/482 :" وصح عن جماعة من الصحابة أنهم أوتروا بواحدة من  غير تقدم نفل قبلها ففي كتاب محمد بن نصر وغيره بإسناد صحيح عن السائب بن  يزيد أن عثمان قرأ القرآن ليلة في ركعة لم يصل غيرها" .
وأذكرُ أن ابن كثير صحح ذلك عن عثمان رضي الله عنه في كتابه فضائل القرآن

وفي سنن الترمذي رحمه الله عقب حديث رقم 2946:"و قَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ  الْعِلْمِ لَا يُقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنُ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ لِلْحَدِيثِ  الَّذِي رُوِيَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وَرَخَّصَ فِيهِ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَرُوِي عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ  عَفَّانَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ فِي رَكْعَةٍ يُوتِرُ بِهَا  وَرُوِي عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي  رَكْعَةٍ فِي الْكَعْبَةِ وَالتَّرْتِيلُ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ أَحَبُّ إِلَى  أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ"

وقال المباركفوري معلقا على هذا الموضع في تحفة الأحوذي 8/219:" (  وَرَخَّصَ فِيهِ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ) أَيْ رَخَّصَ بَعْضُهُمْ فِي  أَنْ يَقْرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ . قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ  نَصْرٍ فِي قِيَامِ اللَّيْلِ : وَكَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيِّبِ  يَخْتِمُ الْقُرْآنَ فِي لَيْلَتَيْنِ , وَكَانَ ثَابِتٌ الْبُنَانِيُّ  يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ فِي يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ وَيَصُومُ الدَّهْرَ . وَكَانَ  أَبُو حَرَّةَ يَخْتِمُ الْقُرْآنَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ , وَكَانَ  عَطَاءُ بْنُ السَّائِبِ يَخْتِمُ الْقُرْآنَ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَتَيْنِ . (  وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ  فِي رَكْعَةٍ يُوتِرُ بِهَا ) رَوَاهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ نَصْرٍ فِي قِيَامِ  اللَّيْلِ , وَرَوَى الطَّحَاوِيُّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ اِبْنِ سِيرِينَ  قَالَ : كَانَ تَمِيمٌ الدَّارِيُّ يُحْيِي اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهُ بِالْقُرْآنِ  كُلِّهِ فِي رَكْعَةٍ , عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ  قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي رَكْعَةٍ , وَعَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ أَنَّهُ  قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي رَكْعَةٍ فِي الْبَيْتِ , وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ  نَصْرٍ فِي قِيَامِ اللَّيْلِ : وَخَرَجَ صَالِحُ بْنُ كَيْسَانَ إِلَى  الْحَجِّ فَرُبَّمَا خَتَمَ الْقُرْآنَ مَرَّتَيْنِ فِي لَيْلَةٍ بَيْنَ  شُعْبَتَيْ رَحْلِهِ , وَكَانَ مَنْصُورُ بْنُ زَاذَانَ خَفِيفَ  الْقِرَاءَةِ , وَكَانَ يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ كُلَّهُ فِي صَلَاةِ الضُّحَى ,  وَكَانَ يَخْتِمُ الْقُرْآنَ بَيْنَ الْأُولَى وَالْعَصْرِ وَيَخْتِمُ فِي  يَوْمٍ مَرَّتَيْنِ , وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهُ , وَكَانَ إِذَا  جَاءَ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ خَتَمَ الْقُرْآنَ بَيْنَ الْمَغْرِبِ  وَالْعِشَاءِ خَتْمَتَيْنِ ثُمَّ يَقْرَأُ إِلَى الطَّوَاسِينِ قَبْلَ أَنْ  تُقَامَ الصَّلَاةُ . وَكَانُوا إِذْ ذَاكَ يُؤَخِّرُونَ الْعِشَاءَ  لِشَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ إِلَى أَنْ يَذْهَبَ رُبْعُ اللَّيْلِ اِنْتَهَى مَا  فِي قِيَامِ اللَّيْلِ بِقَدْرِ الْحَاجَةِ , وَلَوْ تَتَبَّعْت تَرَاجِمَ  أَئِمَّةِ الْحَدِيثِ لَوَجَدْت كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا  يَقْرَءُونَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ , فَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ  هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَعْلَامَ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوا النَّهْيَ عَنْ قِرَاءَةِ  الْقُرْآنِ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ عَلَى التَّحْرِيمِ , وَالْمُخْتَارُ  عِنْدِي مَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ  رَاهْوَيْهِ وَغَيْرُهُمَا وَاَللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ ".

وفي مصنف عبد الرزاق  3/354 :
عبد الرزاق عن الثوري وأبي حنيفة عن حماد عن سعيد بن جبير أخبره أنه قرأ  القرآن في الكعبة في ركعة وقرأ في الركعة الأخرى قل هو الله أحد. وقال  الثوري لا بأس أن تقرأه في ليلة إذا فهمت حروفه .

والآثار في هذا عن الصحابة ومن بعدهم كثيرة متداولة في كتب أهل العلم بلا نكير والله أعلم .         
                                                                                       __________________
منقول

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خيرا 
يا إخوان الحل بسيط القرآن معين لا ينضب  من أراد قراءته بتدبر فعل ومن  أراد الهزرمة فعل وفي كل خير ، والنهي ليس عن القراءة هزرمة بل الكلام على  التدبر والفهم ، أنا رجل أقرأ القرآن أريد الختمة صاحبة 3.5 مليون حسنة  ما  الذي يمنعني  الحفاظ لا بد من قراءة القرآن  للمراجعة ، أنا أقرأ القرآن  أقصى ما وصلت له 12.5 د وأحيانا 12 الوجه ونصف بطبعة الشمرلي يأخذ معي  دقيقة فالأمر واسع ومعقول

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

* وفي منهاج القاصدين لابن الجوزي  رحمه الله في نفس الفصل  ذكر أن عثمان ختمة بركعة والشافعي له في رمضان 60 ختمة ،
*
*مختصر منهاج القاصدين ·*

فصل في اختلاف الأوراد باختلاف الأحوال

  اعلم: أن السالك لطريق الآخرة لا يخلو من ستة أحوال: إما أن يكون عابداً،  أو عالماً، أو متعلما، أو والياً، أو محترفاً، أو مستغرقا بمحبة الله عز  وجل مشغولاً به عن غيره.
 الأول: العابد: وهو المنقطع عن الأشغال  كلها إلى التعبد، فهذا يستعمل ما ذكرنا من الأوراد، وقد تختلف وظائفه، فقد  كانت أحوال المتعبدين من السلف مختلفة، فمنهم من كان يغلب على حاله  التلاوة، حتى يختم في يوم ختمة، أو ختمتين ، أو ثلاثاً

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أعلم أن الموضوع قديم ولكن للفائدة ...
> أولاً هذه الآثار مخالفة لما ورد فيه النهي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :
> 
> فعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( اقْرَإِ الْقُرْآنَ فِي شَهْرٍ ) قُلْتُ : إِنِّي أَجِدُ قُوَّةً ... حَتَّى قَالَ ( فَاقْرَأْهُ فِي سَبْعٍ وَلَا تَزِدْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ) .رواه البخاري ( 4767 ) ومسلم ( 1159 )
> وعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يَعْنِي ابْنَ عَمْرٍو قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( لَا يَفْقَهُ مَنْ قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ ) .
> رواه الترمذي ( 2949 ) وأبو داود ( 1390 ) وابن ماجه ( 1347 ) وصححه الألباني في " صحيح ابن ماجه " .
> 
> وهذه الاحاديث الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم تكفي لرد هذه الآثار والشك في ثبوتها ، وأما قول من قال بأن ختم القرآن في أقل من ثلاث على سبيل عدم المداومة وفي الأوقات الفاضلة جائز فلا أجد له دليل  ... وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فوق كل الاقوال والأفعال .... 
> هذا ما عندي فإن أحسنت فمن الله، وإن أسأت أو أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان والله سبحانه وتعالى ورسوله بريئان من ذلك .
> والله أعلم


قال ابن رجب الحنبلي: (وإنما ورد النهي عن قراءة القرآن في أقل من ثلاث على  المداومة على ذلك؛ فأما في الأوقات المفضلة كشهر رمضان خصوصًا الليالي  التي يطلب فيها ليلة القدر أو في الأماكن المفضلة كمكة لمن دخلها من غير  أهلها: فيستحب الإكثار فيها من تلاوة القرآن؛ اغتنام للزمان والمكان، وهذا  قول أحمد وإسحاق وغيرهما من الأمة وعليه يدل عمل غيرهم). لطائف المعارف.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الحافظ في الفتح :
وصح عن جماعة من الصحابة أنهم أوتروا بواحدة من غير تقدم نفل قبلها ففي كتاب محمد بن نصر وغيره بإسناد صحيح عن السائب بن يزيد أن عثمان قرأ القرآن ليلة في ركعة لم يصل غيرها، وسيأتي في المغازي حديث عبد الله بن ثعلبة أن سعدا أوتر بركعة وسيأتي في المناقب عن معاوية أنه أوتر بركعة وأن ابن عباس استصوبه، وفي كل ذلك رد على ابن التين في قوله: إن الفقهاء لم يأخذوا بعمل معاوية في ذلك، وكأنه أراد فقهاءهم .. اهــ

ونقل هذا الكلام عن الحافظ الشيخ الألباني في كتابه صلاة التراويح ، وأقره عليه .

قلت - المديني - : ما ثبت عن السلف في هذا الأمر إنما يدل على بركة أوقاتهم ، فقد بارك الله لهم في أوقاتهم ، فالوقت في زمانهم ليس كوقتنا ، كما يعلم الجميع أننا منذ سنوات ونحن أطفال صغار كنا نشعر ببركة الوقت واليوم في الصيام طويل ، وقد كان الواحد منا ينجز ما لا يستطيع إنجازه الآن ، وعدم إنجازه الأمر بسبب سرعة مر الأيام بشكل عجيب ، وهذا مشاهد وواقع نعيشه جميعا ، فما ثبت عن السلف في ختمهم القرآن في ركعة أو في ليلة يُحمل على أن الوقت عندهم يختلف عن زمننا هذا ، وقد استشعر الأئمة هذا في زمانهم منذ ستمائة عام أو يزيد ، فقد قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح :
وأقول انما احتاج الخطابي إلى تأويله بما ذكر؛ لأنه لم يقع النقص في زمانه والا فالذي تضمنه الحديث قد وجد في زماننا هذا فإنا نجد من سرعة مر الأيام ما لم نكن نجده في العصر الذي قبل عصرنا هذا ، وإن لم يكن هناك عيش مستلذ، والحق أن المراد نزع البركة من كل شيء حتى من الزمان وذلك من علامات قرب الساعة ... اهــ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال ابن رجب الحنبلي: (وإنما ورد النهي عن قراءة القرآن في أقل من ثلاث على  المداومة على ذلك؛ فأما في الأوقات المفضلة كشهر رمضان خصوصًا الليالي  التي يطلب فيها ليلة القدر أو في الأماكن المفضلة كمكة لمن دخلها من غير  أهلها: فيستحب الإكثار فيها من تلاوة القرآن؛ اغتنام للزمان والمكان، وهذا  قول أحمد وإسحاق وغيرهما من الأمة وعليه يدل عمل غيرهم). لطائف المعارف.


وقال النووي في التبيان :
[ فصل ] 
ينبغي أن يحافظ على تلاوته ويكثر منها ، وكان السلف رضي الله عنهم لهم عادات مختلفة في قدر ما يختمون فيه فروى ابن أبي داود عن بعض السلف رضي الله عنهم أنهم كانوا يختمون في كل شهرين ختمة واحدة وعن بعضهم في كل شهر ختمة * وعن بعضهم في كل عشر ليال ختمة * وعن بعضهم في كل ثمان ليال وعن الأكثرين في كل سبع ليال * وعن بعضهم في كل ست * وعن بعضهم في كل خمس * وعن بعضهم في كل أربع * وعن كثيرين في كل ثلاث * وعن بعضهم في كل ليلتين * وختم بعضهم في كل يوم وليلة ختمة * ومنهم من كان يختم في كل يوم وليلة ختمتين * ومنهم من كان يختم ثلاثا وختم بعضهم ثمان ختمات أربعا بالليل وأربعا بالنهار ، فمن الذين كانوا يختمون ختمة في الليل واليوم عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه وتميم الداري وسعيد بن جبير ومجاهد والشافعي وآخرون ومن الذين كانوا يختمون ثلاث ختمات سليم بن عمر رضي الله عنه قاضي مصر في خلافة معاوية رضي الله عنه وروى أبو بكر ابن أبي داود أنه كان يختم في الليلة أربع ختمات وروى أبو عمر الكندي في كتابه في قضاة مصر أنه كان يختم في الليلة أربع ختمات، قال الشيخ الصالح أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي رضي الله عنه: سمعت الشيخ أبا عثمان المغربي يقول: كان ابن الكاتب رضي الله عنه يختم بالنهار أربع ختمات وبالليل أربع ختمات .
وهذا أكثر ما بلغنا من اليوم والليلة وروى السيد الجليل أحمد الدورقي بإسناده عن منصور بن زادان عن عباد التابعين رضي الله عنه أنه كان يختم القرآن فيما بين الظهر والعصر ويختمه أيضا فيما بين المغرب والعشاء في رمضان إلى أن يمضي ربع الليل وروى أبو داود بإسناده الصحيح أن مجاهدا كان يختم القرآن فيما بين المغرب والعشاء وعن منصور قال كان علي الأزدي يختم فيما بين المغرب والعشاء كل ليلة من رمضان وعن إبراهيم بن سعد قال كان أبي يحتبي فما يحل حبوته حتى يختم القرآن.
وأما الذي يختم في ركعة فلا يحصون لكثرتهم فمن المتقدمين عثمان بن عفان وتميم الداري وسعيد بن جبير رضي الله عنهم ختمة في كل ركعة في الكعبة وأما الذين ختموا في الأسبوع مرة فكثيرون نقل عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه وعبد الله بن مسعود وزيد بن ثابت وأبي بن كعب رضي الله عنهم وعن جماعة من التابعين كعبد الرحمن بن يزيد وعلقمة وإبراهيم رحمهم الله.
والاختيار أن ذلك يختلف باختلاف الأشخاص فمن كان يظهر له بدقيق الفكر لطائف ومعارف فليقتصر على قدر ما يحصل له كمال فهم ما يقرؤه وكذا من كان مشغولا بنشر العلم أو غيره من مهمات الدين ومصالح المسلمين العامة فليقتصر على قدر لا يحصل بسببه إخلال بما هو مرصد له وإن لم يكن من هؤلاء المذكورين فليستكثر ما أمكنه من غير خروج إلى حد الملل والهذرمة ، وقد كره جماعة من المتقدمين الختم في يوم وليلة ويدل عليه الحديث الصحيح عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" لا يفقه من قرأ القرآن في أقل من ثلاث". رواه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وغيرهم قال الترمذي حديث حسن صحيح، والله أعلم .اهــ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t103740/

----------

